# I could not believe this comment!



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2009)

I recently taught my room mate how to knit, and she's really been enjoying it.

The other day, she was asked by one of the guys in her class how to get from Rome to Siena, since we (me and her) visited a few weeks back.

It's about 3 hours on the train, so he asked what on earth he'd do for that time. She said, "you could do what my flatmate and I do, we knit"

and he said (clearly without thinking this through whatsoever)

"if I saw 2 young(ish, we're in our 20s) girls knitting like that, it would be a total c-ck blocker"

When she told me this story, I cannot describe how annoyed I felt.

I don't understand this rude attitude that many people have towards knitting. Many people are defensive about it, as if how dare I enjoy something that they don't understand, and this guy clearly thought that women are put on this earth solely to be a turn on for HIM, how dare we do anything that is 'unsexy'?

I am still fuming just thinking about it!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 16, 2009)

Ugh what a pig. I don't even like that term, "c**k-blocker." I know some guys who only think of women in that way but it sounds even more degrading with this term, like it makes it official that women are just an object.

I don't see anything wrong with knitting. I know it's a bit oldschool but I would personally love to learn. I'd imagine it'd be just as relaxing as reading a book or putting together a puzzle. If I were your flatmate I would've told him thanks for the info, at least I know what to do when he's around.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 16, 2009)

what bs!! i totally agree with you adrienne, i hate that term. its not like we're all going round offering ourselves. especially to idiots like him!

my boyfriend thinks my knitting is cute. but even if he thought it was disgusting (lol) i'd still do it! at the end of the day, it's something i do for myself- i enjoy the end products and the relaxation it gives me. i certainly don't do it for any (even my own) man.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im not sure what tone he said it in but I found it funny AND im also a knitter. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2009)

oh, you mean you don't knit to be super sexy in the hope that ******bags want your body? I totally do!

haha, even funnier, the term cock blocker actually means a person who interrupts a guy who's already talking to a girl, thus screwing up both their chances - it's not used in the way he used it at all.

Double ******baggery!


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not trying to hijack here, but my issue is sort of like this, only with cats. Why is it that they always portray single women with cats as the proverbial "crazy cat lady", with bad hair, goofy little appliqued sweaters, and 47 cats roaming around? I have two cats and yes, they are my boys, but that does not make me crazy nor any less attractive, but people find out I have cats and let the crap-giving begin! Girls who have dogs are cool, but for some reason cats make one insane and therefore undesirable.

It doesn't help that lately there have been dozens of stories of hoarders in the news, all of whom seem to have cats. Not fish or guinea pigs, cats.

I would LOVE to learn how to knit and be able to say "Yeah, I made it" when someone says they love my sweater.

Should we girls make a list of all the things guys do that we find unattractive but they seem to think makes them all the more cool and sexy??


----------



## internetchick (Oct 16, 2009)

That kind of thing irks me a bit too. Like all women have to be sex kittens every moment of the day. God forbid you do something for your own enjoyment and not to please men.


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 16, 2009)

Amen Sistah!


----------



## Lucy (Oct 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not trying to hijack here, but my issue is sort of like this, only with cats. Why is it that they always portray single women with cats as the proverbial "crazy cat lady", with bad hair, goofy little appliqued sweaters, and 47 cats roaming around? I have two cats and yes, they are my boys, but that does not make me crazy nor any less attractive, but people find out I have cats and let the crap-giving begin! Girls who have dogs are cool, but for some reason cats make one insane and therefore undesirable. It doesn't help that lately there have been dozens of stories of hoarders in the news, all of whom seem to have cats. Not fish or guinea pigs, cats.

I would LOVE to learn how to knit and be able to say "Yeah, I made it" when someone says they love my sweater.

Should we girls make a list of all the things guys do that we find unattractive but they seem to think makes them all the more cool and sexy??

yes!!! i hate that too! so what, i love cats and i like to knit, i'll never be sexy to men? LOL
its like, all women everywhere must fit a certain stereotype. i bet if it were the other way round, if we expected all men everywhere to be great at football, putting up shelves and dealing with spiders they'd be complaining too.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would have just taken that comment as immaturity and not let it bother me.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't let it bother me as such... I wasn't sobbing in a heap or anything, but I was kind of in awe that there are still men that think this way. Kind of similar to that marriage license guy who refused the mixed race couple a marriage - I just can't get my head around people thinking in that way, in this day and age. It's just shocking to me!


----------



## Karren (Oct 16, 2009)

What a total idiot!! You should knit him a straight jacket and thow him to the dogs!!! I hate people like that!!


----------



## Darla (Oct 16, 2009)

That is sort of an ignorant comment. I don't anyone could make a generalization about people who knit!

But i guess it is kind of a hint for the guys not to make any fast moves while the needles are out!


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just another total immature jerk. Was he dead serious when he said it?


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

Stab him with your knitting needles! lol Seriously, what a retard! That is such a stupid thing to say and completely untrue!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2009)

Pffft... I say forget him... Like you said, women aren't here for his carnal appetite. It was trite of him to let the nonsense leave his mouth, but don't fret over it. He's nothing to you... right?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 17, 2009)

Honestly consider the source. Not a lot to say other than that. Regardless of this person's age, their comments show incredible immaturity.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 17, 2009)

The one thing I do like about negative honesty is that I learn this side of them to begin with and not later.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2009)

It sounds totally immature ! That kind of thing used to be valued. I once saw an old lady embroidering, she already had those nice gloves she probably made herself, and it looked cool. I see nothing wrong with knitting, hey if you take me in a train, you'll see me absorbed in my sudoku listening to music, to each person her own way of killing the time. Better than to catch flies.


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 18, 2009)

What an idiot. My husband thinks my crocheting is cute. I'm going to be an awesome old lady one day with my crocheting, knitting, and cross stitching...haha.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 18, 2009)

My grandma taught me to knit, crotchet and cross stitch. We spent many hours everyday for years sitting and talking while she taught me new tricks. I don't do much anymore but certainly one day I will and it doesn't matter if it is a c-ck blocker or not. Quite frankly that is the last thing on my mind at those moments.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 21, 2009)

The guy is just a jerk!


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, with an attitude like that he is going to have a hard time finding a girl who will put up with a guy as rude and judgmental as he is.

I also love to knit. When I was at school I would knit on the bus and train on the way to the school since it was an hour commute. If I wanted to kill time and I didn't feel like going to the gym I would sit in the commons area and knit. I actually got a lot of attention from guys when I was knitting, they kept coming over and asking me to teach them how! I wanted to start a knitting group on campus so I could teach everyone who wanted to learn, but I never had the time.


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 22, 2009)

clearly this guy is an dummy!! Whats wrong with having a hobby?!! there term he used is disgusting and purely rude!! i hate when men think we actually give a doodie what the hell they think, like we wake up thinking about how we can be a pleasure sight to them. yeah right!!im sure you girls were having a great time with each other and the last thing you were thinking about was how to look hot for an idiot like himself!!dummy!!lol


----------

